# Aliens VS Humans At Work



## jjabrams55 (Apr 24, 2014)

This is aliens VS humans in the workforce.

So we got these aliens, similar to Star Trek aliens in look. Basically human in abilities, EXCEPT THE FOLLOWING:

Camera Visual Memory: 100 minutes worth of video camera playback visual  memory. It's like a silent video they can play/pause/rewind in their  mind. Any time they want. When they close their eyes they can do it.  They can also delete video in order to record video if the limit is  reached.

Culture: The aliens biologically have less patience than humans. Yet  they also have an even stronger drive for perfection. They strive to  perfect things, until they cannot be perfected any more. The things they  perfect are the things that already fill their needs. If they are  totally perfected in their eyes (as efficient as possible), they move on  to something else.

They also have patience pills, which allow them to display patience on a  more human level. When they take them anyway. Earth will have a  pharmacy for them that makes them, so they can take them daily if they  decide to buy them. When their patience runs out they will generally  either get upset or take their leave. But they will warn others that  their patience is running out before it does.

Emotional Issues: Unlike humans, they can't feel depressed, or even feel  guilt. They can feel rage though, pain too. So they are likely to want  to get even if wronged. Though not sociopaths per say, they are less  likely to act that way if they actually care about the person that  wronged them. Love can be stronger than hate, even without having any  sort of guilt trip about it. Not to say that each and everyone is a  serial killer, just that getting even is like second nature to them,  UNLESS they like you, even a little.

So what jobs would they be better at than humans?

What jobs would you NEVER put them in?

Which jobs would you put them in?

Or maybe they could do all jobs? Since some humans already act this way, minus the camera memory?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 24, 2014)

So ... you talking about putting Sheldon Cooper into space? 

Also, this is a fiction project you are working on??


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Apr 25, 2014)

I was going to say, it sounds like Asperger's to me -- except we could really use some of those patience pills!


----------



## George Ian (May 21, 2014)

I like your aliens. Where is their home planet?


----------



## Parson (May 21, 2014)

What about boredom? If that's not an issue they sound like the perfect people to do quality control.


----------

